# Paul Carey / Llyr Williams



## Gareth (Oct 15, 2007)

I found this gem on Youtube:






Upon further research, it will be a trilingual album released on the Sain label. I have no info on a release date unfortunately, but the label's website is www.sainwales.com if you aren't familiar with this famous label we have in Wales.


----------

